# Grand Canyon fishing



## RRHB (Feb 5, 2007)

The fishing can be very good for rainbow trout for the 1st half of the trip if the river is clear. Use big bright red z-ray spinners. Lots of trout in Tapeats Creek. The lower section has lots of big catfish. Flagstaff or page sporting goods stores are good sources for lures or flies that will be best for that time of year. Have fun!


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

see you down there. i launch jan 17th


----------



## cbieh589 (Mar 4, 2008)

My buddy caught a trout with a piece of his shirt, they'll bite pretty much anything if you know how to fish it


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

^ ha ha thats awesome

last time we were down in cataract, you could just stick your hand in the water and wriggle it furiously and within 30 seconds something would come up and take a little nibble at your fingers, pretty damn fun

i couldnt tell you what species thery were


----------



## richierivertrip (Jul 28, 2008)

Had a trip down there last June. A commercial gude said the NPS pays someone to go down there and kill the trout. They claim they interfere with the native species. Well, duuuhh, removing the DAMN will really help the native fish. Long live the grand canyon trout as long as the DAMN is there. Throw them back just to antagonize the NPS.
I caught quite a few nice rainbows mainly Nankoweap and above,however, I did catch trout as far downstream as mile 110. used #6 brown wolly bugger, 5 wt. fly rod. 6 wt, would be best in the main river. In Tapeats I used beaded nymph #14 or 16 and caught dozens while the others in the group went on a hot hike, I had more fun. Great fishing.


----------



## jhyatt (May 10, 2008)

The first part would be a classic tail water. For jan. you should be fishing subsurface with midges, and small batis stuff. You should also have scuds and egg pattern's. Make sure your bugs are on the bottom where the fish are. have a great time.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

The trout in the Grand were easy to catch on our trip this oct/nov. We used a hook and line with a piece of driftwood for a reel. Our bait was small pieces of scrambled eggs. I hear that pieces of frozen corn work too. We fished at breakfast or dinner from the beach. After straining the dishwater we would usually get an audience of rainbows. When we threw them back sometimes the same fish would come back for the eggs a second and sometimes even third time. We had fresh grilled trout and crackers for appetizers at dinner. 

I don't remember when we caught the last trout - every time we tried we succeeded. We didn't fish after Lava, but we still had clear cold water so I assume that there could be some trout down there.


----------



## jockomontana (Jun 24, 2008)

thanks for the replies, everyone!

good stuff here... I havent caught a fish with corn since I was a kid!

hopefully I'll have some good action in January.

might have to fish some Spam on this trip...


----------



## bobw (Mar 13, 2007)

Pulled a Striped Bass out of a tidal pool at Pumpkin Springs a couple years ago. Had a guy fly fish this Oct, but no luck-operator error I think. Jockomontana, do you own that B&B in Seward?


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

raftus said:


> . I hear that pieces of frozen corn work too.. .


don't use corn. if they escape with your bait, they can't digest corn and it will most likely kill the fish.


----------



## jockomontana (Jun 24, 2008)

Jockomontana, do you own that B&B in Seward?[/QUOTE]

To which B&B are you referring to? There are dozens of them here in Seward. Though, if you are referring to the AK Paddle Inn, that is owned by my friends who got the permit for this Grand trip in Jan.
It's actually a really killer B&B....


----------

